# My Email



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm using AVG free edition and it's used to regularly scan my lappy. However since going away last weekend I suspect my kid has playing on it....he admits it, but denies trying access porn sites.

My email is being flooded with incoming "porn" mails :x and messages saying "system undeliverable ..." Which I assume is something in my lappy trying to send on mails via some automated sender.

I'm not at all savvy with PC's and the "how to's" of staying on top protection etc.

How do I stop what's going on? The best I've managed so far is click on the unsubscribe part of sites that the incoming mail is flooding me with.

It's not just one address from which these mails are coming from...seems there are hundreds 

Dave


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Might be worth running AVG to check your laptop for viruses. Chances are there's a trojan horse on your pc that will need removing.

These emails may or may not be connected, I get spammed with them all the time, the same email but from multiple addresses.

Not sure if its coincidence or not but since installing and running AVG these have stopped. :?

Sorry I can't be more help than that!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't click on anymore unsubscribe links Dave! They often use this to verify email addresses that are valid and alive... :? sneaky wonkys :evil:

There's a few other trojan/malware tools mentioned here that may help...

Failing that, can you ask your ISP/mail provider to increase their spam protection?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Do not even open an email that you think is spam.

If you open one, never click on the unsubscribe link, or any other link or images in the message body.

Either of these 2 things will verify to the spammer that your email address is live and you are likely to open/click, so as a result you'll get even more spam than before.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Also you might be able to look at the sites that the little angel has been to from your browser (Internet Explorer) by clicking View/Explorer Bar/History


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

JIB - don't worry - Blueyonder is suffering from an attack of spam at the moment - it's not your fault! You'll notice ones from Nationwide (been around for ages), Barclays, and Yo Mom Likes C*M etc etc.

If you use outlook it should mark most of these as junk - you just need to delete them.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks all 

Suppose I should apologise to the kid after falsely accusing him of using my lappy to access porn and poking him in the eye with sharp stick :lol:

Afraid I've already opened a few (out of curiousity of course :wink: ) and clicked unsubscribe. Leaving myself open to more probs?

For Sa|nt - yep I've got hundreds of similar "Yo mum C*m etc...it's the return replies....system admin - undeliverable that has me twitched, or should I be unconcerned. It's not as though I've been manually replying, seems to be an automated response :?

Dave


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

I have recently been targetted the same way, but only to my own email name. ie, joe@someoneshome.f9.co.uk . Some of the emails are truely extreme in their suggested content.
I asked the ISP about it and they could do no more than suggest the virus sweep, adaware etc. All current and regularly swept on my machine anyway so no help. Asked the IT guys at work and they said I was stuffed and would have to change my email address as SPAM blockers will not block the "clever" way they spell the words. 
However, I have re-direcetd the 2 email addresses that are being targetted to a "blackhole" so I get no more of them so the kids don't get tempted to look, but I do not get any emails I would want either. The only solution was to add another stem to my email address and tell everyone it has changed.

The re-direct to a "blackhole" at least stops the stuff getting to the machine!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dave,

If you are getting that response from the mail server it sounds as if you maybe infected with a trojan/mail virus.

Couple of program to download and try -

AVG is ok for anti-virus but can suffer from poor detection rates - please download the Kaspersky AV trial from - www.kaspersky.com - install and run.

Also grab a copy of Zonealarm (Firewall) - www.zonealarm.com

Search And Destroy - www.download.com

You may wish to also get Hijack This - www.download.com

Install each program and run and post results here.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Saint...you're my star of the day!

I'll have a go tonight - and let you know.

Really, really don't want to change my my email addy, used for my business (silly to have one address for all purposes I know)

If the programmes don't work, is that the only solution? Is there any danger of my mails sent in response to customer contacts being "contaminated" with this cr4p? Just hope I'm not spreading this stuff unwittingly. If not, I'll just put up with the inconvenience :?

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Remember - Blueyonder offer 5 email accounts with iirc 3 aliases with each.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know its a hassle but I've had loads of trouble with Blueyonder email and Outlook so I just dont bother anymore ,got loads pf Gmail invites first 100 pm gets them   :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I know its a hassle but I've had loads of trouble with Blueyonder email and Outlook so I just dont bother anymore ,got loads pf Gmail invites first 100 pm gets them   :lol: :lol:


What problems?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

The 'undeliverable' messages from other 'postmasters' are probably due to a virus on the PC of someone you know who has your e-mail address in their address book - the virus is 'spamming' e-mails all over the place from their machine but, to cover its tracks, it is substituting your e-mail address as the sender or return address.

I had precisely this problem - any manner of AV sweeps would not turn anything up. In the end I more or less confirmed it was not any of the home PCs as all machines were swithched off, including the broadband modem, and we didn't use or access e-mail whilst we were on holiday this year for over two weeks but there were still 'undeliverable' messages on the 'server' from the day before when we returned. In addition, although the '@' part of the address is always correct the individual name is always 'rubbish'

Not much you can do about it unfortunately


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Saint - so how come you know so much about getting rid of e-mail after visiting porn sites?

:wink:

(Dave - he is a PC life saver!)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Learned so much after having to clear up your mess - that's of course pc mess and not natural mess which I left up to R to deal with.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I know its a hassle but I've had loads of trouble with Blueyonder email and Outlook so I just dont bother anymore ,got loads pf Gmail invites first 100 pm gets them   :lol: :lol:
> ...


Every time other time I try to download emails it says password invalid even though it is the right password ,drives me up the wall


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John C said:


> (Dave - he is a PC life saver!)


I know and I need him John!

For Saint...tried your suggestions and I'm getting anywhere between 9 and 130 "infections" all seem to be adware / malware.
Kaspersky - wouldn't couldn't remove anything.

Typical message - Adware.Win32.myweb search
More info - "File:C:\program~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\MWsoetb.dll"

Really feel I'm blundering around in the dark without a clue what as to what I'm doing, what I'm seeing and what it means :?

Obviously I need an adware, or whatever, removal programme? - not prepared to buy on line. So what's the best to go for in the way of "off the shelf" products...PC World etc?
Or am I missing a freebie that's available :?

I've also had a bundle of programs appear on my desktop ...online poker, "popcorn" and a few others. They only appear as shortcuts, yet nothing in the add/remove programs.

My other big concern is my on-line banking. I've acessed it today to make a payment to another forum member. Are either of us at risk? Change passwords? Let other forum member know? - I've had access to sort code and account No

Slowly but surely doing my head in! I f*****g hate all things PC

Help please.

Dave


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Let's all chill and do what we are good at........

Saint - get yourself up to Dundee and help the chap out.....

Dave - Polish Saints car whilst he is fixing you PC

There, two happy people, the age of barter is not over.

  

Now just need to think what I could do for ya Dave - my car's filthy!

;-)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

He's not cheap, but he's VERY good 

You may have to pay a premium for non-exotica though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > (Dave - he is a PC life saver!)
> ...


If Saints not available we could have a tripout on the train if you like could set up all the spyware antivirus firewall stuff


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Did you try Adaware Dave ?

http://www.lavasoft.de/download_and_buy ... _chart.php

I also use Spybot Search and Destry which I think Jonathan suggested too

If you suspect there may be virus too, Trend Micro offer a free online scan.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John C said:


> Let's all chill and do what we are good at........
> 
> Saint - get yourself up to Dundee and help the chap out.....
> 
> ...


It's not out of the question :wink:

But for you John? Hmm, bank, cash. Sure we could sort something out 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Did you try Adaware Dave ?
> 
> http://www.lavasoft.de/download_and_buy ... _chart.php
> 
> ...


Tried that Rob...they all tell me I've got what I shouldn't have, but want me to buy the full version to clear my problem.
Not adverse to buying, just don't want to do it on-line with the current issues.

Unless, of course I'm missing some thing with the trial versions - which is more than likely!

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

D, forget buying anything until you've had saint in to see you. You could be opening yourself up to a whole new world of hurt... :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh, and have you confessed to Jackie yet? Surfing for porn at your age...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BreTT said:


> D, forget buying anything until you've had saint in to see you. You could be opening yourself up to a whole new world of hurt... :?


Yep, will wait and see what he says 



BreTT said:


> Oh, and have you confessed to Jackie yet? Surfing for porn at your age...


Not me sir, I've merely checked to be sure it was porn...it was either her or the boy. Honest :roll:

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not me sir, I've merely checked to be sure it was porn...it was either her or the boy. Honest :roll:
> ...


Well, you have been away for a while...have you spoken to Jac?  Especially as she appears to have been lead astray by Hev recently :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Was the other way around...scary girl when left unsupervised 

Tis a long story, you'll hear about one day!

Dave


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bet you're back on the **** again now for sure eh Dave? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Bet you're back on the **** again now for sure eh Dave? :wink:


Are you referring to his surfing habits or smoking?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > (Dave - he is a PC life saver!)
> ...


Atleast you know you've confirmed that you're infected. Reason the programs can't delete "MWsoetb.dll" will be due to that dll being used by an active program - the active program being the one causing most of the trouble.

I'd stay clear of heading down to PCWorld mainly because they'll try to sell you Norton Internet Security - and installing that won't help at all. There are plenty of other options available to download etc on the net.

Passwords - it's always advisable to change your passwords every so often. You may try to do so just now - but if you are concerned about security change the password after you're pc is clean.

Am more than happy to take a wee trip up to Dundee - but we maybe able to solve this fairly easily - I'll post details in a bit.

Is it Windows XP you run?

Do you think you'd be able to follow this walk-through?

http://www.mac-net.com/445088.page

or try this

http://info.prevx.com/pxparall.asp?PXC=4488287466


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

saint said:


> Is it Windows XP you run?
> 
> Do you think you'd be able to follow this walk-through?
> 
> ...


WinXP sp2

Had a look at the first link - seems fraught with danger for the inexperienced (me!)
The second link...Previx. Simple enough and I've downloaded and run the programme.

Two malware progs in the "holding cell" (progs moved and not allowed to run)

Two malware progs in "jail" (moved to safety, can't be accessed or run)

Having said that, it's a total of 4 files only related to "mywebsearch" yet last night, using other programs, I had 130 infections ...or does it mean those 4 files have attached themselves to other programs:?

Can I assume that my lappy is safe now? Anything else I should do? 
Is this Previx programme worth upgrading to a full licence - at Â£12 for a year it seems to suit my level of ability for simplicity? Should I attempt to follow advice in the first link?
So many Q's 

Appreciate your guidance so far Jonathan and more than happy to repay in kind with some "elbow grease" :wink:

...and for those who asked, yes - back on the **** 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Little update, still not sure if I'm safe though :?

Found a download from MS - Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool Oct2006

Full scan says I'm clear.

Also following instructions from the first link you gave, it suggested removing the "my web search" toolbar /program.
Using the add/remove programs I can't :?

Get a warning box with RUNDLL with this warning:

"Error Loading C:\PROGRA~\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsbar.dll
Specified module could not be found"

Is this the program causing problems?

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> "Error Loading C:\PROGRA~\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsbar.dll
> Specified module could not be found"
> 
> Is this the program causing problems?


Yes that's the one - we just need to clear it off your system. I'll reply in full after work.


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Get a warning box with RUNDLL with this warning:
> 
> "Error Loading C:\PROGRA~\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsbar.dll
> Specified module could not be found"
> ...


Found this link with software to remove that Dave http://info.prevx.com/pxparall.asp?PXC=3987288360


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Already pointed in that direction.


----------

